# Wang Zhizhi



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

a problem:his offence skill is so soft
and FG% is only 35.6%

If he had solved it,he might be a starter.:sigh:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Problem with Wang is that he is not a true post player well at least in the NBA. He wants to play perimeter but he doesn't have ballhandling and isn't fast or particularily athletic. Wang was a great player in China but his style doesn't bode well for him in the NBA. That is what makes Yao and him different. Even tho people said Yao had the ability to shoot with range he has made himself into a pretty damn good post player.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Wang Zhizhi should stop shooting 3'ball.
His rebound skill is still not good.
But IMO,he is better than Evan Echmeyer,and some centers...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

he's just not getting any consistant minutes... the other night he did miss a wide open 3 ball at least twice i think


----------



## madmaxmedia (Feb 4, 2003)

*He seems soft too-*

He seems very non-assertive on the court, much different personality from Yao.

He would benefit from some offseason weight training, maybe then he could really play at the PF position.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Wang is just a sg in a center's body.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Wang's rebounding and D prevent him from being a real option at center. Hopefully we get Darko, and then C is not a problem. Wang's option should not be picked up in my opinion, even though I like him. I'd rather keep Rooks, who I hate, because he's servicable for D and rebounding, and he can hit every other 18 footer on the wing.


----------



## madmaxmedia (Feb 4, 2003)

I think he could be helpful in the right system as a 'specialist' type player. But it doesn't seem to be on the Clippers unfortunately.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Damn,Wang Zhizhi shoots 3' ball every game.
layup after layup!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

He just scored 21 points, his soft and his defensive is not good. But like Yao Ming, his basketball knowledge, post moves, fundamentals are better than most.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> He just scored 21 points, his soft and his defensive is not good. But like Yao Ming, his basketball knowledge, post moves, fundamentals are better than most.


Yea I kinda felt prowd of Wang even though he did that against the Nuggets.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Wang Zhizhi is a solid player.
Some Mavs fans don't think he deserve the salary L.A clippers gave him.Guff!


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai_boy</b>!
> Wang Zhizhi is a solid player.
> Some Mavs fans don't think he deserve the salary L.A clippers gave him.Guff!


Well... the MAVS' Fans are right then because for what he has PRODUCED this season, he certainly doesn't deserve $1.9M in a luxary tax environment. 

Sterling brought him in as a gimmick piece and for once did not mind salary issues since he was so far under the cap that $1.9M means nothing to the Clips. The MAVS, however, knew better.....

Sure, Wang has good basketball knowledge and decent range for a foreign big man. But, the bottom line is that for the last few seasons he has had somewhat of the fan intrigue of Yao yet without the necessay skills.

Now, the question arises as to what do the Clippers do with him:

1. Is he a long term prospect?

2. Is he a piece that you can build a contender around?

3. Will he atleast develop into a consistent bench player that can be versatile and contribute in many ways?

4. Or will he always just be that player that we cheer for when he hits the 3 ball every now and then just like when he was originally on the MAVS?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

as wang develops he could be an important piece on MANY nba teams. dedication to muscle could mean a lot to his career as a center but a skilled and mobile 7 footer should prove valuable in the center. the ability to take the outside shot at such an early age should mean some success as he learns the nba inside game.

on the other hand, i only see nba centers getting more skilled, bigger, and more athletic as next decade goes by. who know if he will keep up.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> as wang develops he could be an important piece on MANY nba teams. dedication to muscle could mean a lot to his career as a center but a skilled and mobile 7 footer should prove valuable in the center. the ability to take the outside shot at such an early age should mean some success as he learns the nba inside game.
> 
> on the other hand, i only see nba centers getting more skilled, bigger, and more athletic as next decade goes by. who know if he will keep up.


I disagree. At one time, every one was saying that talented, skinny and quick centers like Loren Woods would be the new future of NBA centers. And that belief has quickly died out.

IMO, Wang is a unique project and prospect. But, unless he significantly expands his game to become stronger and more versatile, he is pretty much useless to any truly competitve ball club as starter material.

On a winning team that competes every single night, I would make Rooks or Parks the starting center before Wang. And I do not think too highly of either of them...

But, I agree with you that down the road, Wang could become something special if he is able to bulk up, develop a genuine low post game and become more versatile.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Wang's rebounding and D prevent him from being a real option at center. Hopefully we get Darko, and then C is not a problem. Wang's option should not be picked up in my opinion, even though I like him. I'd rather keep Rooks, who I hate, because he's servicable for D and rebounding, and he can hit every other 18 footer on the wing.


Excellent points Goods. I agree 100%.

Wang Zhizhi's Positives:

1. Threat from beyond the arc

2. 7'1" Frame

3. Intriguing to fans as the first Chinesse player ever to play in the NBA. As a result, has a certain marketability.

4. Decent first step in drives for big man

Wang Zhizhi's Negatives:

1. Expect nothing from him on the defensive end

2. Has no strength whatsoever to genuinely play the center position

3. Not a great rebounder

Conclusions:

1. Until he bulks up, he has no more potential than becoming some sort of specialist player that could draw out an opposing team's center beyond the paint.

2. Interesting and marketable player for teams that have significant asian populations as their fan base (i.e. LA, NY, GS, etc...)

3. I am now bored stiff talking about Wang Zhizhi :laugh:


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Start center Wang Zhizhi...
26 minutes:0 block


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JerryMaGuire</b>!
> 
> 
> Well... the MAVS' Fans are right then because for what he has PRODUCED this season, he certainly doesn't deserve $1.9M in a luxary tax environment.
> ...


Do you konw Evan Echmeyer's salary?
Dallas Mavericks 
Player 2001-2002 2002-2003
Evan Eschmeyer $3,038,000 $3,103,000


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai_boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you konw Evan Echmeyer's salary?
> ...


I'm sorry Shaghai but I don't think that I am fully understanding the point of your question? 

I never said that Evan Echmeyer wasn't overpaid. I simply stated that based on production and what level of talent I see, Wang Zhizhi was not worth his salary to the Dallas Mavericks in a luxary tax environment. I am not sure how my points and discussion of the two players really correlates here....

But, since Evan Echmeyer is already brought up, I would still view him as a prospect with some potential. He is 6'11" and 255 lbs while Wang is 7'1" and 225. Hence, Wang significantly lacks in build to currently play center in the NBA. 

And his height does not even make him an imposing force in the paint. For example: last night against Utah, Wang logged 26 minutes and did not produce 1 blocked shot as previously mentioned by you.

Now, I am not really high on Evan Echmeyer either, especially with his contract. But I recognize that he is playing behind Shawn Bradley as well as Raef LaFrentz. 

Additionally, there are even numerous games where Nelly shifts Dirk over to the center spot in games which means that Evan will never get meaningful playing time to develop. But, at Northwestern and even when he first began with the Nets, the guy did show some promise.

I still, however, cling to the fact that neither are worth their contracts and that I would play Rooks or Parks ahead of both if those were my only choices. Hope this clears up any misunderstanding....

:grinning: :yes:


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm pushing for the Clippers to get Jason Keep in the second round this year. He's a local college player at San Diego, and he has a 6-11 290+ frame. But get this he has under 6% body fat, he credits his strength and girth to working on oil rigs (I'm pretty sure that's what it was) before going to Oklahoma (he transfered to San Diego two years ago). In any case he's big and very very strong, he has some post moves, he's a great rebounder, and solid shotblocker. Forget Wang, his option should not be picked up after this year. If Keep is gone when the Clipps pick in the 2nd, there are a few other servicable centers in this draft, Chris Marcus could be really good too if he could stay healthy.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> I'm pushing for the Clippers to get Jason Keep in the second round this year. He's a local college player at San Diego, and he has a 6-11 290+ frame. But get this he has under 6% body fat, he credits his strength and girth to working on oil rigs (I'm pretty sure that's what it was) before going to Oklahoma (he transfered to San Diego two years ago). In any case he's big and very very strong, he has some post moves, he's a great rebounder, and solid shotblocker. Forget Wang, his option should not be picked up after this year. If Keep is gone when the Clipps pick in the 2nd, there are a few other servicable centers in this draft, Chris Marcus could be really good too if he could stay healthy.


I definately agree Goods that Jason Keep wouldn't be a bad pick up for the Clips:

1. A widebody that has incredible presence in the lane . 

2. Has great hands and good court vision.

3. Gets deep position and just sets up in the lane - welcomes contact and turns directly into his man when he goes to finish.

4. Great jump hook with his back to the basket yet he doesn't get a lot of elevation before his release.

5. A really patient finisher who uses pump fakes and his pivot foot .

Negatives: (1) Doesn't have the greatest conditioning from what I've seen and heard. (2) Not very athletic but seems to understand his limitations which is vital IMO for center prospects.

IMO, it wouldn't be a bad prospect to pick up. Since we are talking about center prospects, however, what do you think about Harrison, 7 ft center from Colorado. Also, do you know if James Lang will be declaring this summer or is he going to college. Last I checked, he still hadn't declared for any schools yet.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Wang Zhizhi's performance is unstable.
Latest two games,he missed many jump shot.
I am disappointed in him.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

why are there so cristicism about Wang when he didn't even get regular playing time! If he gets the minutes that Yao Ming get, and post the kind of stats he gets right now, then you guyz have a the right to say u are dissapointed about him and stuff. But at least give him a chance to play the game then make some comment. Personally I think he has great knowledge of the game and great skills. Yes, he plays bad defense and yes, he's not aggressive, but how do u expect him to play consistant when his minutes are not consistant?


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

275 pound weight is useless for Wang Zhizhi.
His offence sucks!
http://scores.nba.com/games/20030411/LACMIN/PlayByPlayPrint.html
:dead:


----------

